# Pairing alcohol with Pipe tobacco.



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

I recently had a great smoke in my Bjarne. A friend of mine had generously donated some cigar leafs he took out of a particular cigar he wasn't in the modd for smoking. I think it was a CAO Gold Maduro, I forget but i know it was by CAO. Well mixed some with some Captain Black White and loaded it into my Bjarne and poured myself a Rum and Dr.Pepper. The blend itself was a nice Vanilla with a good cigar flavor coming throw on the finish. Towards the end it got much more Cigar like and in the middle the flavors kept alternating between Vanilla and Cigar. It paired well with Appleton Rum i was using.

It was one of those smokes where the stars align just right and it grants for a wonderful smoke.
Anyone else have any reccomendations for Alcohol and Pipes?

Im not a big fan of Beer as i can't stand the taste. I would sooner take down 12oz of Hard Alcohol before i even think about drinking a beer.

I like Vodka. Straight up since it doesn't seem to mix well with much. Tequila is nice too. Rum is pretty cool. 

Im talking more about Liquor store type stuff rather then premium aged stuff. Heck im a Alcohol noob in general. Ill have to broden my tastes and pick up some Whiskey,Scotch,Bourbon.

O crap im getting pulled into another hobby...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Fordun said:


> I like Vodka. Straight up since it doesn't seem to mix well with much.





> Heck im a Alcohol noob in general.


You're repeating yourself...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Fordun said:


> I like Vodka. Straight up since it doesn't seem to mix well with much.
> 
> ...Ill have to broden my tastes and pick up some Whiskey,Scotch,Bourbon.
> 
> O crap im getting pulled into another hobby...


Straight vodka is definitely the best choice for juiceheads, since people don't notice the smell so much. I've really never been a juicehead or a wino, mainly a hophead all my life, but I do like a couple of sea breezes or gin and tonics after a hot day on the course. If I could pick anything to drink with a pipe, it'd be a Königsbacher, but they don't sell it in the states (at least in the German form). I like St. Pauli Girl, but it's a bit expensive, so I settle for Old Milwaukee. sigh.


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

Cuba libre is my default when i don't know the tobacco. Rum+Coke+lime


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Fordun said:


> I like Vodka. Straight up since it doesn't seem to mix well with much.


Heh. Just the opposite for me. Vodka straight is almost flavorless to me (but it's supposed to be...isn't it?), but mixes with practically anything.

I'm mostly a beer guy. And I don't put much thought into pairing when I drink. However, I have found that a big Latakia blend (Nightcap, Billy Budd, Pirate Kake) pairs just wonderfully with Stone Smoked Porter.


----------



## cardboardphone (Jul 24, 2012)

When I am smoking english style blends I love filling my pre-transition Barling and pouring myself a few gin and tonics. I cheers the queen and face east. 

With virginia style blends I just prefer sweet tea or arnold palmers. Sometimes I will do a bourbon and coke, but dark liquors aren't always my favorite.


----------



## tomchuk (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's a few of my favorite (and themed) pairings:










One thing I've recently discovered is that a really good, smokey Mescal is a fantastic compliment to anything with latakia in it, Lagonda, in particular.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Fordun said:


> Im not a big fan of Beer as i can't stand the taste. I would sooner take down 12oz of Hard Alcohol before i even think about drinking a beer.


Then you haven't had the right beer yet. I've gotten even my most hardcore beer hating friends to like certain beers. There are more beer varieties than any other alcoholic beverage, and more are added all the time.

I tend to like Scotch neat with my pipe, unless it's something that has a high nicotine content and makes my mouth tingle. Then I convert to something mild on the palate, like a mixed drink. Zombies and MaiTais come to mind.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

phinz said:


> I've gotten even my most hardcore beer hating friends to like certain beers.


Never trust anyone who doesn't like beer.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I'm a scotch guy, like Tom, Oban is at the top of my list!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought about this one; it took some thinking because I rarely drink. Thinking back, when I do, I usually grab a cigar. I can only remember a couple of times I drank with a pipe. Why? Beats me!


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

I for the most part do not drink alcohol whilst smoking a pipe, I feel like it makes my mouth overly sensitive to the smoke, in a bad way.
Plus I hear that the alcohol does something to increase the risk of oral cancer, I belive it strips the mouth of its protective layer. If someone knows better please correct me, this is based on things I have read and not a doctor of any sorts..
Tea with Virginias, coffee with latakia and juice with the occasional aromatic.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GioPipes said:


> Plus I hear that the alcohol does something to increase the risk of oral cancer, I belive it strips the mouth of its protective layer.


As do alcoholic mouthwashes. It's the high octane booze that causes the problems, not beer and wine -- and you almost have to drink that in martini form, scotch on the rocks, _et hoc genus omne_. It's the least of your problems, though. I'd estimate that liver problems and accidental deaths (falling, car wrecks, etc.) completely overwhelm any elevated oral cancer risks that juiceheads face.


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

> I'd estimate that liver problems and accidental deaths (falling, car wrecks, etc.) completely overwhelm any elevated oral cancer risks that juiceheads face


 I guess if your drinking everytime your smoking and smoking 6 to 7 pipes a day your probably right about the liver..


----------

